# Maltese Bikers



## g8shot1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Six in a sidecar......

Bikers descend on Sarasota for Thunder by the Bay | HeraldTribune.com

"Several motorcycle owners toughened up their lapdogs' looks with biking gear, but none so noticeable as Dan and Mari Blazowich's six Maltese dogs."


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Oh, how cool is that!!!!!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: MALTESE ROCK !!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's soo cute..I mean cool! Ok ,you gotta admit,it's a little cute....


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How cool....now they have me thinking...we have a motorcyle but no sidecar....motorcycle + sidecar = more malts!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: have to show it to the dh, he'll love it.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

LOVE that! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Precious, big men, with big hearts, with little fluffs with huge hearts


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Adorable....I think Rocky would fit in.



g8shot1 said:


> Six in a sidecar......
> 
> Bikers descend on Sarasota for Thunder by the Bay | HeraldTribune.com
> 
> "Several motorcycle owners toughened up their lapdogs' looks with biking gear, but none so noticeable as Dan and Mari Blazowich's six Maltese dogs."


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

Zeus already has a Harley collar but he isn't THAT tough hehe.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :thumbsup: MALTESE ROCK !!


I second that  B)


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Love this!!! I am looking forward to getting Aolani a little helmet this spring for when we go on our bike rides (but I do mean bike and not motorcycle). I'm sure everyone in the neighborhood will really think I'm crazy then, but I'll just forward them the article


----------

